# 3 State



## Mark H (Dec 12, 2007)

Anyone riding 3 State 3 Mountain?


----------



## lstocks (Apr 9, 2002)

I am doing the 100-mile route...first time to do 3 state, 3 mtn. Looking forward to it. With the lousy winter here in VA, only have about 225 miles total this year, so it might be tougher than I like!


----------

